

AppEngine 1.5.1 Release - joetyson
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com/2011/06/app-engine-151-release.html

======
nl
Most was expected, but this is pretty cool:

 _Geolocation Header: App Engine will now include a header with every client
request that represents a best-effort attempt to identify the country from
which the request originated. This header, “X-AppEngine-country,” can allow
you to customize content based on the origin of the user. We hope this means
no more “Select your location” drop downs for users!_

------
riprock
I'd like to hear more about the updated future pricing structure besides the
FAQ. New features are irrelevant if they become unaffordable =\

------
gmosx
Kind of underwhelming in my book. Where is SQL support (promised over a year
ago in Google I/O 2010) and what about Java-Python feature parity?

